
India's electronic voting machines are vulnerable to attack - wglb
http://www.ns.umich.edu/htdocs/releases/story.php?id=7667
======
awa
The point is whether they are less secure than paper ballots. Is it more
trivial to tamper with these machines change/destroy valid paper ballots in a
similar situation. I think the machines are put in a secure location when they
are being use and the time between election and counting

~~~
ivenkys
"the time between election and counting" - This is of course quite critical ,
from what i know of India, in certain parts of the country - ballot stuffing
of paper ballots was very prevalent. EVM's at least preclude that possibility.

~~~
swolchok
No, they don't. The clip-on attack can electronically stuff the EVM by
rewriting the internal EEPROM, bypassing the EVMs' rate-limiting feature.

------
stretchwithme
Some ideas on how technology can be used to enhance the security and accuracy
of elections:

[http://blog.reinventdemocracy.org/2004/10/about-
electronic-v...](http://blog.reinventdemocracy.org/2004/10/about-electronic-
voting.html)

------
chiquita
Rop Gonggrijp: "We also made it lie about election results"

[http://www.nettime.org/Lists-
Archives/nettime-l-0802/msg0002...](http://www.nettime.org/Lists-
Archives/nettime-l-0802/msg00027.html)

------
ivenkys
"Such machines have already been abandoned in Ireland, The Netherlands,
Germany, Florida and many other places. India should follow suit,".

Interesting. Was this known pre-election in 2009 ?

~~~
swolchok
There are citations for each of those abandonments in the paper:

Ireland: announced April 2009

California: around 2007

Florida: also 2007ish

the Netherlands: 2008

Germany: March 2009

So, it looks like the answer to your question is "in some cases".

